# Euro the dog currency for the next 2 years



## ringledman (8 Apr 2010)

Looks like the Euro will now be the dog of a currency for a fair while.

A flawed and worthless fiat currency amongst other worthless 'major' (LOL!) currencies - 

Sterling looks to have double bottomed v the euro and broken up above the 200 day ma-

http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/echarts...on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined


Similar pattern with the dollar. Double bottom and nice rising 10 day, 50 day and 200 day ma with lower ma above the next. Very bullish for the dollar-

http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=USDEUR=X


The euro and its flawed 16 state concept is going to suffer going forward ?I think so...

Fundamentals and technicals show a weak euro going forward. Also USD and GBP saying they have stop quantitative easing, at least for now pointing to the overvalued euro falling.

Thoughts? Or are they all worthless v the only real currencies of gold and silver? most likely..


----------



## Elphaba (11 Apr 2010)

Yes...gold is rare...can't be printed like money. Its (gold) value is solid and it is a hedge against inflation. The only thing that would affect its value would be a huge sell off but even in that scenario it would recover quicker than most currencies. I think there is a huge uncertainty surrounding the euro which will detract foreign investment, which might neccesitate quantitive easing for some time. However a 100 euro note will buy me more than it did a few years ago, so is there a case to be made for this separate from quantitive easing....could it be that as economies sort themselves out and become more competitive, the euro in real terms is stronger?


----------



## ronanlyons (21 Apr 2010)

False rally for sterling? What if there's a hung parliament, as every poll since February has suggested, thus no effort is made to tackle the deficit? I'm pretty sure investors would have some strong opinions on that.

They might have priced that in, but if sterling is rallying against the euro, perhaps they are getting over exercised about Greece again?


----------



## RMCF (24 Apr 2010)

I earn in STG so I won't be too hurt if the Euro falls off back to the old rates !!


----------



## paperclip (27 May 2010)

well i've been traveling for 6 months... and hope to be away for another year/ year and a half.

this really sucks, as i can just see my savings diminish... i was away 2 years ago, and remember this happening with the oz dollar... met allot of upset oz backpackers, was like someone just took half their savings off them.

i've 8k on me now... and another 10k coming to me in jan.... (insentivised career break)

can anyone offer any recomendations? i'd hate to have to come home early... an more than likely sign on.


----------



## Chris (27 May 2010)

paperclip said:


> well i've been traveling for 6 months... and hope to be away for another year/ year and a half.
> 
> this really sucks, as i can just see my savings diminish... i was away 2 years ago, and remember this happening with the oz dollar... met allot of upset oz backpackers, was like someone just took half their savings off them.
> 
> ...



Work out how much money you will need in local currencies for your travels, and then exchange your euros into that currency. This would be a kind of hedging without using futures contracts.


----------

